# Eclipse 3.4: Vorkonfigurierte Version erstellen



## Flokati (19. Aug 2008)

Hallo!

Ich soll für die Firma eine vorkonfigurierte Version der Eclipse 3.4 IDE erstellen.
Am Ende soll idealerweise eine zip-Datei herauskommen, die irgendwo auf dem Rechner (also egal auf welchem Laufwerk und (optional) egal in welchem Unterordner) entpackt werden kann und ohne weiter anpassungen lauffähig ist.
Ich habe mich bis jetzt noch nicht damit beschäftigt, wollte aber vorab schon mal fragen, ob das schon mal jemand gemacht hat und mich an seinem Wissen teilhaben lässt 

Soweit ich weiß, wird ja bei der Installation von Eclipse alles auf absolute Pfade gesetzt!? Kann man das nachträglich noch ändern? (ein Kollege hatte vorgeschlagen, das ich ein executable-zip machen soll, bei dem nach dem entpacken automatisch eine Batch-Datei gestartet wird, welche die absoluten Pfade anpasst)


Als Betriebssystem kommt übrigens Windows XP zum Einsatz.


----------



## byte (19. Aug 2008)

Bei uns hat das auch ein Kollege gemacht. Da wir auf den Firmenrechnern eh alle Daten auf D: ablegen, hat er den absoluten Pfad halt einfach vorgeschrieben. Halte das auch für zumutbar.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Aug 2008)

Bitte sehr:
http://ondemand.yoxos.com/geteclipse/start
Damit kannst du dir dein Wunsch Eclipse zusammenklicken und erhälst ein zip.
Ist übrigens eine Eclipse basierte Rich AJAX Platform  :wink:


----------



## byte (19. Aug 2008)

Nettes Projekt. Aber ich denke, er möchte bestimmt auch schon Workspaces einrichten, Formatter anpassen, Save Actions einrichten usw.


----------



## Flokati (19. Aug 2008)

Sieht wirklich nett aus, aber wie byto schon erkannt hat, ist es leider nicht das was ich suche.
Ich muss zwar ein paar Plugins mit in das Paket einbinden, sowie drei Java Versionen (1.4, 1.5, 6.0) aber hauptsächlich geht es um die Konfiguration, so dass wir (und vor allen Dingen die teuren Externen) das hier einfach nur entpacken brauchen und loslegen können.
Insbesondere die Mitarbeiter von Extern machen es notwendig, das wir das Paket überall hin entpacken können, denn sonst sind so Reaktionen wie "Aufs C-Laufwerk damit? Da dürfen wir aber nichts installieren!", oder "D-Laufwerk? Das ist mein DVD-ROM..." vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Aug 2008)

Folgendes gibt es über Eclipse Einstellungen zu wissen:
Es gibt mehrere (per Default 3) Scopes für Preferences:
-Project
-Workspace
-Instance

Nur die Instance Settings kannst du also vorkonfigurieren ohne einen Workspace mit ausliefern zu müssen.
Wenn du etwas mehr ins Detail gehst um welche Einstellungen es sich nun dreht, dann schau ich mal, was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## Flokati (19. Aug 2008)

Ein vorkonfigurierter Workspace soll auf jeden Fall mit ausgeliefert werden.
Was da genau mit rein muss & konfiguriert werden muss, werde ich in den nächsten Tagen genauer zusammentragen.
Spätestens dann werde ich mich hier nochmal mit Details melden


----------



## Guest (26. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

so in dieser Art ist bei uns auch was geplant. Die Idee ist folgende:

Wir verwenden das Eclipse Classic Packet von www.eclipse.org und installieren es auf die Entwicker-Rechner. Nach der Eclipse Installation müssen sich dann die Entwickler die Plugins ca. 5 Stück selber von der Update Site nachinstallieren.
Aktuell ist vorgesehen die Einstellungen zu dieser / zu diesen Update Site(s) vorkonfiguriert auszuliefern.

@ Wildcard:
Weist Du welche Einstellungen zu diesen Instance Settings gehören? Später werden sicher noch weitere Einstellungen wie z.B. Compiler Settings usw. dazukommen.

Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung wie man so was möglichst einfach und automatisiert durchführen kann :?: 

Gruß und vielen Dank für die Tipps!


----------



## Wildcard (26. Aug 2008)

Instance Settings sind alles, was in eclipse/configuration/.settings zu finden ist.



> Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung wie man so was möglichst einfach und automatisiert durchführen kann


Was genau? Warum eigentlich das manuelle installieren über die Update-Site? Das kann man wunderbar vorher verpacken und ausliefern. Compiler Settings usw. halte ich für unnötig. Checkt einfach die .project, .classpath mit in die Versionsverwaltung ein und gebt dem Projekt eine Execution Environment, aktiviert project specific settings und stellt dort das compliance level usw. ein. Dann sollte jeder die Settings haben wie sie im Repository eingecheckt sind.


----------



## xhi2018 (26. Aug 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Instance Settings sind alles, was in eclipse/configuration/.settings zu finden ist.
> 
> 
> > Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung wie man so was möglichst einfach und automatisiert durchführen kann
> ...


 Zu der Verteilung und Update von Eclipse incl. diverser Plugins.
Unsere Idee ist, wie schon grob beschrieben, das Eclipse Classic Paket zu verwenden und die notwendigen Plugins dann über eine Intranet Update Site zu installieren. 

- Idealerweise sollte die Installation der Plugins dann automatisch beim ersten Start von Eclipse nach der Installation durchgeführt werden - aber hierzu hab ich noch nichts gefunden wie so was gehen könnte.

- Eventl. spiegeln der Eclipse- und der Plugin Update-Sites auf der Intranet Update-Site, damit alle Entwickler mit identischen Plugins & Versionen arbeiten.



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich das manuelle installieren über die Update-Site? Das kann man wunderbar vorher verpacken und ausliefern.


Die Installation erfolgt auf WIN-Rechner per NetInstall. Wenn ich Eclipse und die Plugins als ein Paket verpacke und ausliefere, dann muss ich bei jedem Update eines Plugins ein neues Paket machen. Das aufbereiten als NetInstall Packet und die Verteilung per NetInstall kann ich selber nicht durchführen. Und dieser Vorgang dauert bei uns leider sehr lange und ist sehr kompliziert - was jetzt nicht an dem Umfeld WIN/NetInstall liegen muss - you know :wink: 
Deshalb die Idee mit der Update Site um bei Updates von Plugins schneller und flexibler zu sein. Es ist durchaus damit zu rechnen, dass ich in kurzer Zeit ca. 10 Plugins und mehr zu installieren hab und dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich neue Pakete zusammenstellen muß wesentlich größer ...



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Compiler Settings usw. halte ich für unnötig. Checkt einfach die .project, .classpath mit in die Versionsverwaltung ein


 wird schon so gehandhabt.





			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und gebt dem Projekt eine Execution Environment, aktiviert project specific settings und stellt dort das compliance level usw. ein. Dann sollte jeder die Settings haben wie sie im Repository eingecheckt sind.


 und diese Einstellungen werden dann in den Dateien im Verzeichnis "*.settings*" innerhalb des Java-Projektes bespeichert welche ich dann auch in der Versionsverwaltung bereitstellen kann - ist dass Dein Vorschlag ?! 
cool - das wusste ich nicht - ist eine gute Möglichkeit - Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Aug 2008)

Mit Eclipse 3.4 kannst du Automatic Updates einschalten, das sollte also kein Problem sein. Einfach check for updates on Platform startup aktivieren.


----------

